# Loft Construction



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I figured I'd share this video I did for fun of us building our first loft:

http://www.youtube.com/user/LynnwoodLofts#p/a/u/2/s1m5u0wyM34


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

The loft looks great. I am almost done building my firtst loft also. Although mine is a bit bigger than yours I am sure you are happy it is done. I also checked out the Training toss video you had posted. I am so excited to get Homers as soon as I am done my loft. Did your birds get home before dark in that training toss?


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks!!! I have a couple training toss videos on there but, yes, the birds did make it home before dark. Most of the videos are of tosses that are only a 1/4 mile from our house...the birds weren't going out to explore on their own so we had to make them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The loft looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool video and nice loft!


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it!!!Beware ,I started with one just like that,now I have 4 lofts and 70 pigeons screeeech!!!!!


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

The_Dirteeone said:


> I like it!!!Beware ,I started with one just like that,now I have 4 lofts and 70 pigeons screeeech!!!!!


It looks great...and I need another loft too!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks cool.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

The_Dirteeone said:


> I like it!!!Beware ,I started with one just like that,now I have 4 lofts and 70 pigeons screeeech!!!!!


We already have plans for another, much larger one, to be built in the spring so we'll be right there with ya!  I can't wait!! I'm still making modifications to this loft as I see things that make life easier or entertains the kids a little more =)
Thanks all for the compliments!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Where is Hermitage Pa. If i may ask.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Almost as close to Ohio as you are to Maryland =) We're in Northwest PA.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok just wondering


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fun! had my head bobbin to the music... sweet loft!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool video and nice loft!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The video is great and the loft is too


----------

